# Lead Poisoned Rat



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

After missing a couple, I finally got my rat mojo working again.









Another testament to 3/8 lead. Rats are actually pretty soft skinned. I did not connect with his head, but rather hit just above his shoulder blade. The ball penetrated but did not go all the way through. He dropped like a stone anyway. As with the others, he was taken at close range, on the ground below my bird feeder.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are an exterminator dude! Great work. :bowdown:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles, that looks like a pretty good size rat, nice shooting ;- )

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Another great shot but I prefer your head shots - enjoy seeing their little brains runnin' out their little ears, lol.*


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shot, I'm pleased you got your rat mojo back.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Nice shooting. Get enough of them rat pelts and you can make yourself a pair of mittens.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Charles with all the rats you shoot is your neighborhood infested or do you have alot of food out for animals?


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

you are going to have to start cutting notches in the handle of that frame ------------


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

bigron said:


> Charles with all the rats you shoot is your neighborhood infested or do you have alot of food out for animals?


I never used to have any problem at all, but in the last few years there seem to be a lot more. Part of the problem is that several folks in the area have back yard chickens, and that attracts rats. Also, I have bird feeders. The birds seem to spread about as much seed on the ground as they eat, and that does attract rats. And a lot of folks have on the ground compost heaps, which are attractive to rats. So it is a combination of things.

The biggest problems is breeders ... human breeders. You almost never see a rat out in the bush. They congregate around human habitations because they thrive on our waste. The more humans, the more rats. Young children are particular sources for garbage ... wasted food, food dropped on the ground, etc. If fewer babies were being born, there would be a lot fewer rats.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

